# Drifters



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone here (other then me) has set up one of their cars for drifting. If anyone has, please post here, so we can talk about set up, bodies, etc. :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Honestly I'm not putting this down or anything but I really don't understand the concept of "drifting". To each his own though I guess.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I dont race, so I dont have that "need to go my fastest." I take drifting as more for show and to practice your control then a way to get around a track. Again, to each his own...


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

allright guys, maybe a few movies will spark some attention tword drifting on this forum. 

http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=24446
http://www.rcpics.net/view_single.php?medid=24734

Can't tell you what kind of tires they are running, but they look like PVC pipe (same thing I'm running). Awsome movies with good music :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Those are some great videos! Neat stuff!

The guys driving and the dude doing the filming did a great job.

-Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I am pretty much an off-road guy... but looking to get into some on-road this summer... hmmmm... this might be something to get into first. Thanks for the links!
[email protected] :wave:


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you checked out the Yokomo line of Drift products. They make special tires for drifting. If you don't want to spend the money you could find the hardest tires or the baldest tires you own. Put on the stiffest springs and give the chassis no droop. I do this with my parking lot Losi XXX-S. You might want to turn up the steering on your radio to full. It would help to have braking dialed into your esc. Go with a body with little downforce, and remove the wing. I've found that the Losi is best for drifting b/c the enclosed drivetrain keeps rocks out of the spur. I'm running a MVP stock w/ Sanyo 2400 Nicd's. Right now I use a Honda S2000 w/o the wing.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Yokomo MR4-tc with PVC tires on cheap-o yokomo wheels ($10 for 8), team orion rush 19t, suspension about as stiff is possible with the hardest sway bars and hardest springs, semi locked diffs, and some fusion 3300s. oh, and Im running a crysler (sp?) 300M with wing. Have yet to try it without, but want to get a body that suits the term "drifter" better, like a honda or something


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

looks cool but i got speed and nitro in my veins. but if you all do find out what kind of tires they are running please post it. i would like to know


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

is it possible to do good drifts with a 2 wheel drive car? i have an old rc10ds i was thinking of throwing together for this purpose but i am not sure how it will work


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

finbone said:


> looks cool but i got speed and nitro in my veins. but if you all do find out what kind of tires they are running please post it. i would like to know


Got to the YokomoUSA site. They sell the best quality PolyVinylCarbonate Tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I am working on a small feature on Drifting on the SCH website. 
Steel City Hobbies will sell you these tires so you can upgrade your current touring car if you want. 
This is something that is becoming hot and I think it will pick up even more this summer. It is huge in Japan (of course) as with the "real" cars, R/C is not far behind. Currently this is big in CA and working its way East. I would like to give it a try 1st hand... I'm sure it is not as easy as it looks.
Mike


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice vids !!! Thats how the Touring cars should be set up for racing :thumbsup: 
That would make some drivers


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Bud - you ain't kidding!

We need to see that done with a nitro car!

Hmm... I have my old MTX-2 lying around. Mike, let us know how when you get those tires in stock and how much those tires will be. I have a stockpile of those Yokomo rims, so it looks like they will come in handy, finally.

-Rich


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

2" (inside diameter) PVC pipe. Works wonders for me as tires...


----------



## Blue Oval_DD (Jul 19, 2002)

Uhhh, okay.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Blue Oval_DD said:


> Uhhh, okay.


 yup 

you use what works. plus the pipe was free..

anyone else drifting yet? Hopefully I can take my car to my highschool tonight and get a good drifting run in.


----------



## LeadfootGrady (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, a buddy of mine, who just happens to be the same buddy that got me into rc cars in the first place(some 15 years ago), told me about drifting about 2 weeks ago, & actually pointed me to this thread and suggested I watch the vids posted here.
Well, needless to say I watched the vids and I knew that I had to try this, so after some research, I had waited long enough. On Tuesday I Stopped @ Home Depot on my way home from work & picked up a 10' section of black ABS, rushed home & cut and installed my glossy new tires on my RS4.
The rest is, as they say, History. I'm HOOKED! While I haven't even put a setup in the car yet, & in some people's opinion maybe I haven't "technically" drifted yet (not on an actual defined race course, just kinda power sliding around a huge parking lot) It sure is fun!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

yeah, its addicting.

Ive found that a general "setup" is just stiffining up the suspension (shock springs mostly) and tightening up the diffs.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

On the second video, there's a spot where the one car spins out right infront of the camera, and you can really see the rear wheel. Looks like either black ABS pipe or a solid hard rubber tire, almost like using 2" radiator hose or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Tires/Wheels/Demonstrations*

Rich, 
Right now we are out of stock as the tires and wheels are back ordered. However, we are in the final stages of opening up our flagship store in the Pittsburgh PA area. This will have both on-road and off-road tracks indoors. We are having a "Drifting" demonstration as one of our attractions at this years X-FEST. Check out www.steelcityhobbies.com for more info. We are talking with YokomoUSA about getting some samples for our demonstrations coming up, as Yokomo seems to be on top of this new Drifting sport. We sell the Yokomo Drift tires and rings for around 10-12 bucks, and 8 rings for about 4. Check out our drifting link as we found this info to be very informative. (http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Drifting.shtml) Good luck!
[email protected] :thumbsup: 



Rich Chang said:


> Bud - you ain't kidding!
> 
> We need to see that done with a nitro car!
> 
> ...


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Thats a great site for someone who wants to get into drifting, Mike. Wish that had been up sooner so I wouldnt have had to experiment with things and hoped they worked out.


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

That was fun to watch. A buddy of mine and I did a demo in our local Dowtown a number of years ago. The surface we ran around on was brick. Needless to say the pan cars we were using were doing some of the same power-sliding. I wish we had the touring cars of today to do it all over. The front wheel pull of the 4WD must make it really predictable to slip around with kinda like my Audi Quattro in a blizzard!


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I just picked up the New Yokomo Drift car with the Nissan Silvia Body should be here next week!


----------



## Howielong (May 25, 2004)

Hey guys. You know the page of drifting here. 

http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/Drifting.shtml

Well im the one who did it. I still have to read this thread but nice. Off to look around.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*The "X-FEST" - Western PA Drifting Demonstration*

For anyone who lives in the South Western PA area, and is a fan of music, there will be a R/C Demonstration along with R/C racing at the X-Fest, which will be hosted by "The X" - WXDX 105.9 FM, and Steel City Hobbies. There will be demonstrations on DRIFTING as well as other R/C sports such as Rock Crawling, Monster Truck and Touring Car activities. This takes place Friday from 1PM-11PM

Check out www.steelcityhobbies.com for more information.


----------



## Howielong (May 25, 2004)

Man i wish i could go. I live in the eastern side of PA.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Anyone thinking about getting the yokomo stuff, avoid the drift rims. The tires are great, but the rims bust way to easily. I just ever so slightly drifted into a board and the whole inside busted out.

Guess those old pro-line gumby rims might actually come in handy now.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

so the drift tires work well? guess they are more realistic then plastic ones  once I get my computer situated I might have to pick up a set; just to compare the two


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*X-Fest Wrap*

The X-Fest was a fun time... the Drifting car that Yokomo supplied us was awesome. We will have a full line of Yokomo kits and parts at our new store in Washington PA that opens in a few weeks. Something that I am definitely getting into.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow, I hope "drifting" does not die as fast as this thread! We just got some drifting kits in stock at our new store. Have fun!
Mike


----------



## adonovan (Dec 2, 2003)

How much will the kits cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The best thing to do is call the store: 724.228.1190 to get a price. I hear Yokomo is doing a demo this weekend in CA... as we had to send one of the loaners back earlier this week. We will be doing a Drifting demo this Summer on Aug 1st at Heinz Field.
Mike!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

on the yokomo drift tires, do more "drift rings" on the tire make the tire have more or less "drift action"?


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I was looking through the August 2004 edition of RCCA and came across the "getting the drift" in the readers write section. In Pete Vieria's response, he wrote "I can see underdrive/overdrive setups, indivitual front and rear braking systems, high-torque 'drift motors,' more specialized tires... maybe 4-wheel steering will make a comeback!" my response? WHAT?!? 
I dont know about you guys, but to get into drifting, it cost my nothing. $0, nada, zilch. why? I found some old wheels I had left over from the 8 pack of wheels from yokomo (good deal by the way. 8 good wheels for about $10) and the PVC pipe I found out behind my garage. If I had to buy all that stuff, it wouldnt have costed my over $15. Now here is someone obviously does not realize how easy it is to drift. I admit, I am eventually going to buy those new yok drift tires and maybe a Supra or Silvia body, but thats it. I dont need any special high torque motors or fancy braking systems to go out and have a blast just drifting around planters and light posts in parking lots. Hopefully someone agrees with me...

[/rant]


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I was at socal rc raceway yesterday and there were a few guys there from a drift forum. I got to talking to one of the guys, and he was using a TC3 with pipe wheels, and it drifted pretty well. I can't see any reason why you would need all the fancy stuff. I may have to give it a try myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Sidewalk SALE*



adonovan said:


> How much will the kits cost?


For local residence (Walk-In only), we have the Yokomo Drifting kits on Sale thru Sunday for $200 beans... that is a pretty good deal so if you are in the area, you may want to check it out... 

also on sale are T-Maxx's for under 370, Losi kits- XXX-T Sport/XXX-S Sport, etc. 

Have fun!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I saw the RC drift expo article in RC Driver today. geeze, I wish I knew that was going to be going on! I would have loved to have been there layin' the spank down on those guys :lol: anyone know if this is an anual thing? I GOTTA go to the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

We have a few "drifters" at our carpet track in the Pittsburgh PA metro area... I was surprised how well it worked. I will be installing Yokomo drift rings/tires on my sedan soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## ceraf (Sep 27, 2004)

I haven't tried any hardcore drifting setups, but I found a great interest in rc drifting after those videos.

Since I pretty much can't do drifting for show, I'm trying to do high-speed drifting that would actually be useful in racing. Doubt it would make a big difference, but it would be fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The video links earlier in this thread absolutely rock. They are so good that they are an inspiration to anyone even remotely interested in R/C.


----------

